# What should I do? (Sun-fade replacement has darker screen)



## Jason in MA (Apr 28, 2009)

Well folks, I was on my third Kindle (second replacement) when I discovered that it had the sun-fade issue.  I was very happy with the Kindle in all other respects, and the screen was great.  But it was quite annoying to have it fade in the sun.  So I called CS and they sent me another Kindle to replace it with.  This one doesn't have the sun-fading issue (as far as I know), however the background is a darker grey, and the text is "muddier", "fuzzier", with overall less contrast.  I've installed the "font hack" so they're both equal in that regard.  I called CS earlier and they said they don't usually do replacements for darker, less contrasty screens, but if I was really unhappy they'd replace it.  I don't want to seem picky, as all the Kindles I've had have had legitimate issues.  The first wouldn't charge, the second had a loose case, and now the third has sun-fading issues.  The fourth is good in all those regards but, as mentioned, the screen itself is worse.  So what should I do?  I'm afraid to send it back again and risk getting an issue that I just mentioned.  Am I crazy?  What would you do? 

Thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You're not crazy, and I'd probably send it back.  Someone on Amazon's boards did say it took them 5 tries, but the fifth was the charm and everything on it was perfect.

Sorry you've had a streak of bad luck!


----------



## mel5051 (Apr 8, 2009)

Call CS until you get a rep that says they'll send you out another replacement, "the screen background is too dark for me to read"


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

First off I would like to say I am very happy to have found this board.  I have just started looking around and am already having a great time and learning a bunch of new things.

My question(s) are:

What is "Sun Fade"?  I have taken my Kindle 2 out in the sun a few times and the screen / eink is not clear - it seems like the letters are blotchy - washed out in some areas.  

If I do have a sun fade issue I am guessing that is a warranty item ( I purchased my Kindle in February).  

Do you return your Kindle first to get the replacement?  

Or return once the replacement is received?

I am going on vacation to Jamaica in two weeks and would hate to be "in-between" Kindles when I have to leave.

Thanks.

Robert


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

RJC5XTC said:


> Do you return your Kindle first to get the replacement?
> 
> Or return once the replacement is received?


Sounds like you have a legitimate issue. The screen should look the same in sunlight as it does in any comparably bright light. Amazon will send you a replacement, and you can send your Kindle back once you've received it. Make sure, though, that it doesn't arrive while you're on vacation; you only have a certain amount of time to send the first one back.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

RJC5XTC said:


> ...
> My question(s) are:
> 
> What is "Sun Fade"? I have taken my Kindle 2 out in the sun a few times and the screen / eink is not clear - it seems like the letters are blotchy - washed out in some areas.
> ...


Hi Robert, this link, http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6435.0.html, shows pictures of a couple Kindles with an issue with sun fading. My first Kindle 2 looked like the second set of photos after changing the page when the sun was shining on the screen. I called customer support and described the problem and what I had done to test it. My Kindle was replaced under warranty. The replacement Kindle was shipped to me and arrived two days after I called. I had some time to transfer all of my documents and books before sending the first Kindle back to Amazon. It only took me a few hours to make sure that everything was transferred and that the new Kindle was working fine. What took me the longest was saving articles I wanted to keep from my one newspaper. (Issues of newspapers and periodicals are not transferable between Kindles.)

If the print on your Kindle is faded after one or more page turns in direct sunlight, then you should call customer support soon so that you will have time to get the replacement and return the defective Kindle before your vacation.

Anna


----------



## RJC5XTC (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Anna.  I looked at the pictures in the link and that is exactly what my Kindle is doing.  I took it to the beach on Saturday and the same problem popped up - but went away after about 5 pages.  I thought OK - maybe this is fixed, but on Sunday I tried to read in my backyard in the sun - not direct, but pretty bright and the problem was worse than ever.  I am going to contact Customer Support and see about getting a replacement.

Robert


----------

